# I wanted to brag on my two dogs



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I am amazed almost every day how they work together, and how different their personalities are.

They will be 4 June 2020. They come from an Anatolian mother, and a Pyrenees father. My girl looks 100% AS, and my boy looks pure GP, only he is golden color, not white. 

They sleep most of the day. They prowl all night. They bark a lot. They hear coyotes a lot. They have now got used to deer, and don't bark at them that much. 

They are in a 9 acre, well fenced, area. That is their domain, and they rule it. She is the leader. He lets her eat first. He is the muscle, maybe almost 150 pounds, at least 130. 

I will say he has a minor weakness with running chickens. He goes after one every 6 or 8 months. Odd question, will him eating raw eggs make him chase chickens? I started give them each an egg every day, and bam, relapse after almost a year of no chicken chasing. He is the saddest, most remorseful an animal can be after a chicken chase. I can tell the instant I step into their pasture. 

She looks at him and me like, "I told him, he would not listen."


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you so much for telling about your two canines. I enjoyed that story. And I certainly concur with your thinking your female was saying, "I told him. He would not listen." ROFL I do believe dogs talk with each other and it is so nice when they talk with us too.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

I've never heard anyone ask that question about feeding eggs and chasing chickens. Maybe someone else has an answer but I guess it could be possible. He would have to be pretty intelligent to make that association which also means he'd realize that he shouldn't be doing it regardless of how good the eggs taste, lol.
Of course you already said how smart they were, so maybe you ARE to blame for his relapses.

It's hilarious when you have 2 smart ones and 1 gets in trouble though, you can read their faces just like children.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I personally believe that dogs brains short circuit every so often. I know of no other answer that has them doing some of the things they do when they've been trained not to do something and obey for a long time - then just go crazy. 

that's a nice story, HDRider.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

Eating eggs wouldn't cause him to chase. There are dogs who are given dead lambs and offal and sound dogs know the difference. What is your reaction to the chasing, is he being reprimanded by you? I'm surprised the female isn't tearing into him for that offence.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

altair said:


> Eating eggs wouldn't cause him to chase. There are dogs who are given dead lambs and offal and sound dogs know the difference. What is your reaction to the chasing, is he being reprimanded by you? I'm surprised the female isn't tearing into him for that offence.


I do reprimand him. Like I said, he is fraught with remorse before I say a word. I can tell he did wrong the minute I step in with them. I just have to go find the crime. Sometimes it is just feathers, where the chicken got a little plucking, but nothing more serious.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I’d love to see pics of them, HD.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

HDRider said:


> I do reprimand him. Like I said, he is fraught with remorse before I say a word. I can tell he did wrong the minute I step in with them. I just have to go find the crime. Sometimes it is just feathers, where the chicken got a little plucking, but nothing more serious.


Well then it's settled.
He's just like us other males, dogs or otherwise.
Sometimes we know it's wrong, know we're gonna pay for it, but we just can't help ourselves and go chase a little tail (feather).


But seriously, he sounds like he's high energy, a little prey driven and hasn't learned to overcome his instincts yet.
At 4 years he's still young but time to grow up. A combination of your attention, training, discipline and some physical exercise (play or work) should keep him straight.
I'm a firm believer in the use of food, both positive and negative for training and discipline.
I've almost never had to get physical with even my biggest dogs, my voice is enough. 
But for the difficult training tasks, food gets their attention and they remember it.
Screw up bad enough and you'll miss a meal or two. In his case, I'd put chicken feathers in the bowl at feeding time, give him "that look" and tell him exactly why.
If someone tells you your dog is too dumb to know what you're telling him and that won't work, try it anyway and see for yourself.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Lisa in WA said:


> I’d love to see pics of them, HD.


I just saw this

As puppies









This spring


----------

